# Mobile homes?



## GradyBoleyn (Aug 31, 2013)

In the US we have mobile homes and some of the old ones are super cheap, and then we can buy an acre of land somewhere and put the mobile home on it. An acre where I live is about $2,000 and I've seen a mobile home for $3,000. It's not good by any means but it's livable if someone wants to go to work and save their money whilst not having to pay rent (because you own it) so my question is, are there things like this in AU? Sorry if it's a stupid question but I can't find the answer online. Thanks.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Id say your looking at roughly between $20,000 and $50,000 for a second one going by this web site. Take a look Welcome to Motorhomes Australia!!


----------



## GradyBoleyn (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks so much, I will start there :-D


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

GradyBoleyn said:


> In the US we have mobile homes and some of the old ones are super cheap, and then we can buy an acre of land somewhere and put the mobile home on it. An acre where I live is about $2,000 and I've seen a mobile home for $3,000. It's not good by any means but it's livable if someone wants to go to work and save their money whilst not having to pay rent (because you own it) so my question is, are there things like this in AU? Sorry if it's a stupid question but I can't find the answer online. Thanks.


Real Estate in Australia is very expensive.....

Unfortunately there are many local government (council) planning laws that will prevent you from doing your plan.
There is a requirement to maintain any permanent accommodation to a standard which is called the "Building Code of Australia"....or BCA.

You can often live in a caravan while you are building a house once you have a building permit.....
But - the American style "mobile homes" you are talking about are generally used by retirees and can cost around $245,000 - because there are limited places that (legally) accept a "mobile home".

Cheaper places to rent and save money are secondary dwellings and share house arrangements....look for "granny flats" or similar.
Other alternatives are to go outside of town where land is cheaper....but you will still struggle to get approval in most councils areas if there is no permanent approved dwelling on the block.

I have been building here in NSW and I can tell you there are many, many laws and standards that have to be met before you can begin permanently (longer than a few months) living on your land.
Even in a caravan.......

Good luck


----------



## GradyBoleyn (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you. I will look up granny flats, that's very helpful.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

now granny flats oh my my aunt just got a simple basic one and it cost her $50,000 plus another $50,000 for the decorating wiring and local shire permits, this was in WA just last month. Its not that cheap lol.


----------



## Mike.S (Sep 3, 2013)

*

Its too high *


----------

